# .



## CristelleNicole (Nov 3, 2010)

.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just a hunch, but a make up diploma is a fancy piece of paper.  Which is not a license, nor would it license you to work in a salon/spa or as a freelance make up artist in a state that happens to require a license to charge for make up services (all states are different).

  	Esthetician deals with just the face/skin, cosmetology is hair (along with skin, I believe, don't quote me).

  	No clue about this school, but maybe see if you can find an established MUA (whether you want to do print work, bridal, movies, etc)  in your area you can intern with.  You'll gain experience and make connections as you go.


----------



## CristelleNicole (Nov 4, 2010)

.


----------



## karester (Nov 4, 2010)

Well there is a difference between a diploma and license.  Having a diploma means you met the requirements to graduate from a program, getting a license means you have passed a State Board test, for example the Board of Cosmetology and Barbering.  I see you live in Florida, so here's info on your state's Board: http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cosmo/index.html


----------



## CristelleNicole (Nov 5, 2010)

.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 12, 2011)

Cosmix is INCREDIBLE. That's what I have my heart set on! The production makeup course there. My god, I totally feel you. It's my school of choice. I researched this heavily and from what I've gathered, to do just makeup, all you need is a diploma in Florida. For hair and nails and skincare, you do need a license. You can get insurance for make up artistry with just the diploma.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh and FYI - In case you didn't know - they don't accept grants. That's the whole reason why I haven't already been-there-done-that. I refuse to take out student loans [because I'm so horrified that I won't be able to get them paid in full on time] and before I can save up the appx. 15 grand I would need to do that, there are far more important expenses I need to make.


----------



## CristelleNicole (Jan 20, 2011)

.


----------



## shadow7cat (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hi =)*
* I've been just looking for make up schools in Florida, and seriously is almost nothing that looks as good as cosmix . Expencive tho ....But I'm almost considering going when I have money ....*
*+ i have FACIAL SPECIALIST license and believe me it gave me ...like nothing =(*
*no SPA wants to hire you cuz u don't have expirience ( minimum is 3 years of it ) and about make up, from almost 6 months i was there i did make up maybe like ....4 times ???*
*I feel like i kinda wasted time, cuz i was concentrated on make up, but i've learned a lot of other things so can't complain i guess ....*

*There's also AVEDA , but i read the reviews and it's not that good . And expencive as well .*
*And from what you see they do in Cosmix , it looks like after that you can get anywhere from there...Even to do make up for halloween horror nights in universal !!!*
*how cool !!!!*

*I won't sleep from now, i wanna study there so bad .*
*=)*


----------



## shadow7cat (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/124773/cosmix-school-of-makeup-artistry

  	read this =(


----------



## shadow7cat (Feb 24, 2011)

*or maybe not , just read lots of bad reviews about them......*
*i can't put the link it won't let me =( idk why *

*so sad *


----------

